# Anyone Been Down the Lower Owyhee yet?



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has been down in the last month or so. The flows have been jumping up every 8-10 days and dying back down. Looked like it ran 7,000 over x-mas! If you have I'm wondering about the condition of the road into birch creek. Also does anyone know how long it would take to drive from Rome into Birch and back for the shuttle?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been keeping an eye on the gauge and am considering running out there in March if the river cooperates. Google says Birch Creek to Rome is 2-1/2 each way, so 5-6 hours round trip in my eye justifies paying for a shuttle.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Definitely worth paying a shuttle company if one has taken over from the previous company. 4 wheel drive and good tires are mandatory to get out of there sometimes. Particularly if you're pulling a trailer.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm thinking of heading out there as well in March or so, depending on when it flows.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

I ran it last February and used Jack Tinges for the shuttle 541-586-2548. Nice guy, he was a driver for Eva. Don't bother him for road conditions though, cause he's not just toolin' around scoping things out. He got my car to BCR and I'd use him again.
I tend to think that the runoff is over, based on sno-tel sites, and my observations over the last few years.
If anyone is looking for a low-flow self-support adventure, I'd love to join you. It's not easy finding folks to run 50 miles of flatwater, regardless of how beautiful it is. Cheers!


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

D-Sieve said:


> I ran it last February and used Jack Tinges for the shuttle 541-586-2548. Nice guy, he was a driver for Eva. Don't bother him for road conditions though, cause he's not just toolin' around scoping things out. He got my car to BCR and I'd use him again.
> I tend to think that the runoff is over, based on sno-tel sites, and my observations over the last few years.
> If anyone is looking for a low-flow self-support adventure, I'd love to join you. It's not easy finding folks to run 50 miles of flatwater, regardless of how beautiful it is. Cheers!



Yeah it could very well be done for the year, but I have to keep hope that it will snow again and melt again. Might have to keep my eye on it and if she bumps up jam down to rome and make it happen. I've been wanting to get back on that water ever since 2011 when it had like a 4 month season. ELF trip might be the way to go with the IK and some whiskey.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

D-Sieve said:


> I ran it last February and used Jack Tinges for the shuttle 541-586-2548. Nice guy, he was a driver for Eva. Don't bother him for road conditions though, cause he's not just toolin' around scoping things out. He got my car to BCR and I'd use him again.
> I tend to think that the runoff is over, based on sno-tel sites, and my observations over the last few years.
> If anyone is looking for a low-flow self-support adventure, I'd love to join you. It's not easy finding folks to run 50 miles of flatwater, regardless of how beautiful it is. Cheers!


I'd join you any time.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

The BLM locks a gate into Birch over the winter. Not sure when that gets unlocked for the season.

Without some snow, she's done for the year.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Gate opened last weekend.
Birch Creek Ranch is Closed 11/15 - 2/15 every year for wildlife of some sort.
Fingers crossed for more snow, but ready to go, even if it's shallow...
Dave


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

D-Sieve said:


> Gate opened last weekend.
> Birch Creek Ranch is Closed 11/15 - 2/15 every year for wildlife of some sort.
> Fingers crossed for more snow, but ready to go, even if it's shallow...
> Dave


I did not know that. Interesting, thanx for the info. I'm sure she'll jump back up a couple more times. The problem is hitting it just right when you only get such a small window.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

273cfs, it'll be a low flow, I'm in. Who else? Bird in the hand... PADDLE!!!


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

I ran Hole in the Ground to Leslie Gulch (260cfs) this week. It's still dropping and I'm down for a Lower trip. Pretty much duckies or self-support kayaks at this level...


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Its (The Owyhee) runable with Duckies at 260, but is it still fun? I don't want to drive a day, to carry my laden ducky across rocks.

We had planned a raft trip for late April, but the snowpack isn't really cooperating. I suppose if it stays reasonably cold, and then heats up dramatically, we might see a small melt spike, but then its likely done. Sad stuff.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

laterwagged said:


> Its (The Owyhee) runable with Duckies at 260, but is it still fun? I don't want to drive a day, to carry my laden ducky across rocks.


Of course it's fun - I'm in my boat! I'm STILL up for an April Lower Owyhee (or a self-support MFS?), but I'd be going in willing to do most anything to get down the river. We didn't have to walk anything a few weeks ago - but keep in mind that we put in at mile 40 from Rome @ 260cfs, it wasn't windy, and it's running 219cfs now.

And I agree, it is sad to see it so low.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

FYI, buzzards, the Owyhee has bounced a bit, up to 273cfs @ Rome right now, but the upper gauge has almost doubled in the last few days. Still very low, but... That water usually takes a day to two to reach Rome. I can't go until the 16th, bummer. If I could, I'd do it tomorrow or the next day.
Dave


----------

